# cracked bottom lip, more than 30 years



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

My bottom lip has always looked like the ones the ladies pay big $$$ for. As in it is pouty, but,
I am a man who spends all day outside at work. 'No chap-stick ever conceived has been any help.' 

Well ever sense I was 13-14 Y/O my bottom lip has had a crack, it bleeds sometimes and moves left and right slowly it kinda creeps. 
It is lame to wake up in the middle of the night with the taste of blood in your mouth (unless you are vampire,,,hahaha,,, heard it... not funny anymore. 
same as the chicken-horse-dog, ect. poo on the lips remedy,hahaha still not funny). My old country Dr. told me sorry, can't help ya. 
Just hoping someone here may have an idea, I am out~
thanks in advance


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, my friend! I have the most WONDERFUL solution! And...though you may not even CARE by this point....the icing on the cake is it's non-toxic! Many a newborn infant has ingested this wonderous substance. It's AFFORDABLE, easily located and will be your most prized posession. What is this wonder product, you ask? It's LANOLIN, plain and simple! Sold in drug stores and baby stores across the country. In pharmacies of grocery stores. See, the joy of lanolin is that it STICKS. You can drink water and it stays on. You can go out in snow storms and it stays on. It maintains antibiotic properties, which will only help. But the main thing is It Works. Used for centuries..and today.. by new mothers to heal cracked & chapped nipples....yet safe for the newborn to ingest. Oh yes, you will thank me later for this wonderful tidbit! And wait until you catch a cold. Your poor, chapped nose. Or hands. Or lips. Lanolin RULES!  Now go forth and be HEALED!!! (hehehehe!)


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

I will give that another try,wife is a nurse and I think I have used it also. Thanks, I wrote it down. Merry Christmas!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Pure lanolin can be kinda sticky sometimes. If you mix it with freshly rendered lard or fresh animal fat (myfavorite's moose fat) of any kind it'll help with the healing and stickiness too. A few drops of vitamin E won't hurt either.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I get a chronic chapping of my upper lip that seems to be from the herpes virus - not sure if that has anything to do with yours, but you could try 1000mg L-Lysine daily for a while and see if that helps.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try 1% hydrocortisone cream on it for a week or 10 days. Cortisone can promote healing where nothing else helps. It's available over the counter at drug stores and supermarkets everywhere.

If you use it for 2 weeks, discontinue it for a few weeks before starting at again. 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is the most you should use it. Otherwise it could make your skin thin, which creates it's own set of problems.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

If the other remedies don't work, try some Neosporin Ointment--not the lotion, the old-fashioned ointment. (Read the label to be sure.) Another suggestion would be a salve that contains comfrey.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Please take some time to consider everyday things you put near your mouth.

DH used to have perpetual sores on the corners of his mouth. Somehow he figured out that it was from toothpaste residue left there after brushing his teeth. He still uses toothpaste, but he is very careful after brushing his teeth to rinse off his mouth with lots of cold water.

hope this helps

deb
in wi


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the Lanolin suggestion, it's one of those miracle remedies. When my hands are cracked and bleeding I run my fingers through raw/unwashed wool a couple times a day and within hours I see and feel a difference.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

We use aquaphor on my daughter's chronic chapped lips.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Merit said:


> Many a newborn infant has ingested this wonderous substance. It's AFFORDABLE, easily located and will be your most prized posession. What is this wonder product, you ask?



Admittedly, the only thing going through my mind was breast milk. lolol


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

Coconut Oil. Also great for your skin.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you ever tried plantain? Plantain grows everywhere as a weed, but it is a wonderful healing herb. I dry it and then fill a jar with the dried leaves and fill the remaining space with extra virgin olive oil (which itself has some soothing properties). After several weeks of infusing, the plantain oil should be ready to use. Keep it in a cool dark place. This oil can be made into a salve with beeswax, but I have been too lazy to do that so I simply dip the corner of a cloth into the oil and dab it onto the wound.


----------

